# Salon Professional Academy for esthetics?



## sarahk816 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm signed up for the esthetician program at the Salon Professional Academy and I'm wondering if anyone has attended the school for that program and had any good/bad experiences. I know every location is different, but I'm sure the material is the same.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 20, 2008)

i dont go there but i do live in ames!

eta: i guess there is one in iowa city too, so thats probably the one you'll be attending!


----------

